# SNL 300 skit with Peyton Manning



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2007)

YouTube - SNL - 300 sketch


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

I would never guess that Manning is a pro athlete looking at him there.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I would never guess that Manning is a pro athlete looking at him there.



I forgot that all Pro Athletes had to be able to bench 350 LB's and look like it.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2007)

Functionally proficient and asthetically pleasing are 2 entirely different things grasshopper P-funk.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

wow, that skit was not funny at all.  SNL has really taken a dive for the worse.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> wow, that skit was not funny at all.  SNL has really taken a dive for the worse.



I thought it was funny.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I forgot that all Pro Athletes had to be able to bench 350 LB's and look like it.



I would just think that he would be in some sort of shape.

350lbs has nothing to do with athletics or the way a person looks either.  He may be able to bench 350lbs for all we know.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Functionally proficient and asthetically pleasing are 2 entirely different things grasshopper P-funk.



no shit asshole.  but you think he would be in some sort of shape.  just because he is functionally proficient does not mean that he can't be in shape.  Also, Manning is a great pocket passer.  Functionally he has crappy running mechanics and is not very good moving outside of the pocket.  He gets away with a lot because he has great ability to see the field, he has good accuracy and he has a good offensive line and running game backing him up.  Those things are essential.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> no shit asshole.  but you think he would be in some sort of shape.  just because he is functionally proficient does not mean that he can't be in shape.  Also, Manning is a great pocket passer.  Functionally he has crappy running mechanics and is not very good moving outside of the pocket.  He gets away with a lot because he has great ability to see the field, he has good accuracy and he has a good offensive line and running game backing him up.  Those things are essential.



Glad I could teach you something today.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Glad I could teach you something today.



haha...that was funnier than the skit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2007)

Was there a funny part in there?  I must have blinked.


----------



## fufu (Mar 25, 2007)

That suckzored.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 25, 2007)

You two sound like ladies.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 25, 2007)

That was lame ...


----------



## LiftHardGainBig (Mar 25, 2007)

not even a little bit funny...


----------



## JOHNYORK (Mar 25, 2007)

throw the fking rock man shit


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2007)

Not funny, I thought Peyton had more meat on him.....


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/v/o-6Ky7_sfPc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





http://www.youtube.com/v/o-6Ky7_sfPc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>">http://www.youtube.com/v/o-6Ky7_sfPc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">





This was funny, to me at least.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2007)

YouTube - Peyton Manning - SNL - United Way Spoof

Arrggggg


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 25, 2007)

That was boring.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey can a mod replace that lame clip in the tittle with the FUNNY one DOMS posted?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 25, 2007)

was a tiny bit funny. very tiny.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 25, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> YouTube - Peyton Manning - SNL - United Way Spoof
> 
> Arrggggg



*YouTube Videos - How To Instructions*

Here is how you embed a YouTube video into your post:

*1.* Click the YouTube button when you create a new thread or a reply. This will insert the YouTube Tags into your post.








*2.* Paste ONLY the YouTube code (not the entire URL) of the video in between the YouTube tags.

For example, for the following YouTube video URL: YouTube - Bodybuilding: A Life Style

the link code would be: *9EwYPG4ZBBY*


*3.* Here is an example of how the code should look in your post:







htt p:/ /www.youtu be.com/ watch?v = I-9ALdDjK-4

you just insert what is after the = in the url


----------



## Vieope (Mar 25, 2007)

YouTube Video











__


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 25, 2007)

blasphemy!!!!!!


----------



## Spud (Mar 25, 2007)

Laaaame.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> no shit asshole.  but you think he would be in some sort of shape.  just because he is functionally proficient does not mean that he can't be in shape.  Also, Manning is a great pocket passer.  Functionally he has crappy running mechanics and is not very good moving outside of the pocket.  He gets away with a lot because he has great ability to see the field, he has good accuracy and he has a good offensive line and running game backing him up.  Those things are essential.



So in your eyes being in shape means having bulky muscles.  
You so epitomize the stupid muscle head stereotype.  Tunnel vision as it's finest.  
You would probably be the guy to walk up to a 190 pound Navy Seal and call him a pussy because his back isn't as wide as yours.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by BigDyl  
I forgot that all Pro Athletes had to be able to bench 350 LB's and look like it. 
***********************8
PFunk:
I would just think that he would be in some sort of shape.

350lbs has nothing to do with athletics or the way a person looks either. He may be able to bench 350lbs for all we know.
***********************

OMG you really can't figure out that he is mocking you with the 350 bench comment???  YOur actually trying to respond intellectually to that??  hahaha  Oh man your killing me.   
Dude we ALL know that 350lbs has nothing to do with it (in the case of Manning).    You need to understand that someone can be IN SHAPE and NOT look like a musclehead!!!


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 26, 2007)

P-funk said:


> no shit asshole.  but you think he would be in some sort of shape.  just because he is functionally proficient does not mean that he can't be in shape.  Also, Manning is a great pocket passer.  Functionally he has crappy running mechanics and is not very good moving outside of the pocket.  He gets away with a lot because he has great ability to see the field, he has good accuracy and he has a good offensive line and running game backing him up.  Those things are essential.




If you haven't figured out why EVERYONE is mocking you out it is because you can't see to get it through your thick head that being in shape does not mean being rip shizzled or musclebound.   HE IS NOT A BODYBUILDER. LOOK OUTSIDE YOUR LITTLE WORLD.  He is a Quarterback!!!  His out of shape self can throw a football further, harder and faster then you could ever do!!!  I suppose, in HIS world YOU WOULD BE THE ONE OUT OF SHAPE!!!!!   Try digesting that mull it over, ask your gym buddies it THAT makes sense and then come back and say    OOHHH   UHHHHH  UMMMMM  DHHHUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video



This was hilarious. 

And I thought the 300 skit was funny too.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 26, 2007)

theoneandonly said:


> If you haven't figured out why EVERYONE is mocking you out it is because you can't see to get it through your thick head that being in shape does not mean being rip shizzled or musclebound.   HE IS NOT A BODYBUILDER. LOOK OUTSIDE YOUR LITTLE WORLD.  He is a Quarterback!!!  His out of shape self can throw a football further, harder and faster then you could ever do!!!  I suppose, in HIS world YOU WOULD BE THE ONE OUT OF SHAPE!!!!!   Try digesting that mull it over, ask your gym buddies it THAT makes sense and then come back and say    OOHHH   UHHHHH  UMMMMM  DHHHUUUUU!!!!!




HAHAHA you truly are retarded, if you had any understanding of what P does for a living.


----------



## goob (Mar 26, 2007)

*theoneandonly??????: *

How's the pop career nowadays?





YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Mar 26, 2007)

I didn't like it.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2007)

Vieope said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

I spit Diet Pepsi all over my keyboard and work day planner when I saw the tuxedo picture!

"I can't read!"

"Tonight you dine alone."


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2007)

theoneandonly said:


> So in your eyes being in shape means having bulky muscles.
> You so epitomize the stupid muscle head stereotype.  Tunnel vision as it's finest.
> You would probably be the guy to walk up to a 190 pound Navy Seal and call him a pussy because his back isn't as wide as yours.



So few posts, so much talking out of your ass.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 26, 2007)

theoneandonly said:


> If you haven't figured out why EVERYONE is mocking you out it is because you can't see to get it through your thick head that being in shape does not mean being rip shizzled or musclebound.   HE IS NOT A BODYBUILDER. LOOK OUTSIDE YOUR LITTLE WORLD.  He is a Quarterback!!!  His out of shape self can throw a football further, harder and faster then you could ever do!!!  I suppose, in HIS world YOU WOULD BE THE ONE OUT OF SHAPE!!!!!   Try digesting that mull it over, ask your gym buddies it THAT makes sense and then come back and say    OOHHH   UHHHHH  UMMMMM  DHHHUUUUU!!!!!



P-OWNED! (PWNED)


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 26, 2007)

theoneandonly said:


> If you haven't figured out why EVERYONE is mocking you out it is because you can't see to get it through your thick head that being in shape does not mean being rip shizzled or musclebound. HE IS NOT A BODYBUILDER. LOOK OUTSIDE YOUR LITTLE WORLD. He is a Quarterback!!! His out of shape self can throw a football further, harder and faster then you could ever do!!! I suppose, in HIS world YOU WOULD BE THE ONE OUT OF SHAPE!!!!! Try digesting that mull it over, ask your gym buddies it THAT makes sense and then come back and say OOHHH UHHHHH UMMMMM DHHHUUUUU!!!!!



Most people around here have enough respect for the huge contributions P-func makes at IM not to disrespect him by mocking him, unless it's somone who's good friends with him tossing playful banter around, so your wishful use of the word "EVERYONE" is limited to yourself. 

Every once in a while some ignorant wannabe asshole that thinks his poorly punctuated bullshit is worth reading (normally the narcissistic kinda queef-nugget that would try out for the WWF) will come along and, not being aware of P's priors, will let loose with the stupid shit ... but not too often.

Next time you decide to flame someone ... if you last very long ... hit the "Find more posts from (insert name of undeserved victim here)" and make sure it's another troll before you accidentally insult someone who is actually dong something of value here.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video



Not working.

And SNL's skit wasnt funny.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 26, 2007)

Video Peyton Manning United Way CHANNELSURFING - Peyton, Manning, United, Way, www.channelsurfing.net - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Not working.
> 
> And SNL's skit wasnt funny.



I laughed.  


Anytime they put someone on the air that has no business acting in the first place is humorous to me.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2007)

I didn't find much humor in it, unless the funny part was when the guy said "Good job guys" at the end....

Also I agree with Funkster, if I saw a pro with a body like that at the beach I wouldn't even think he was a professional athlete...  Maybe he's worried putting on any bulk may hinder his throwing ability?  I don't know???


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 26, 2007)

Isn't there some unwritten rule that if your are on tv you have to look good.  I thought I was passed the physical but I guess I'm not. I mean you are a pro athlete what's up! He just looks like an old white guy who has never seen a gym or the sun. If I looked like that I would keep my shirt on. I mean what if I was eating when I watched that clip, it could have been nasty- it was nasty! He looked out of shape to me too. 

And I agree with P. The guy can not run worth shit worst mechanics I have ever seen- it's like when he is forced to run it's like, "Oh, shit, everyone is going to laugh at me, cause I move kinda funny."


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I laughed.
> 
> 
> Anytime they put someone on the air that has no business acting in the first place is humorous to me.



Good point.

I might have smiled a few times when the director kept getting mad at "Mitch."  His yells sounded really frustrating, thus believable.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Good point.
> 
> I might have smiled a few times when the director kept getting mad at "Mitch."  His yells sounded really frustrating, thus believable.



Take a look at the skit Dale posted, I thought that was flat out hilarious. Kids getting cursed at and rocked by a football thrown by an adult will always be funny.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2007)

It wasnt working when I tried.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 26, 2007)

remember dick in a box?  Now that was funny.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Most people around here have enough respect for the huge contributions P-func makes at IM not to disrespect him by mocking him, unless it's somone who's good friends with him tossing playful banter around, so your wishful use of the word "EVERYONE" is limited to yourself.
> 
> Every once in a while some ignorant wannabe asshole that thinks his poorly punctuated bullshit is worth reading (normally the narcissistic kinda queef-nugget that would try out for the WWF) will come along and, not being aware of P's priors, will let loose with the stupid shit ... but not too often.
> 
> Next time you decide to flame someone ... if you last very long ... hit the "Find more posts from (insert name of undeserved victim here)" and make sure it's another troll before you accidentally insult someone who is actually dong something of value here.



Ouch!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> Video Peyton Manning United Way CHANNELSURFING - Peyton, Manning, United, Way, www.channelsurfing.net - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


Now thats comedy...


----------

